# Iver Johnson question



## kstarkusa (Mar 28, 2017)

i just picked this Iver Johnson at the cycle swap and curious has anyone else seen this color scheme before? All the other Iver Johnson streamlines I've seen all have the point:darts on the front? Any help would be great


----------



## robertc (Mar 28, 2017)

Can't help on your question but congratulations on a awesome find.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handyman (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi kstarkusa,

Great find, congratulations !  I have seen many Single Bar and Double Bar Iver Streamlines over the years but have never seen that paint/box strip treatment on any of them   They did do that single box striping on other models but not on the Streamlines to my knowledge.  It doesn't look like a repaint??  Quick question, does the Iver Decal on the downtube have the "Reg. U. S. Pat. Off." in the flag below the Iver Johnson script?? The link below will take you to a similar one I own.  Pete in Fitchburg

http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_19.html


----------



## kstarkusa (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes it is the original paint and yes the Iver Johnson logo on the bottom tube does say Reg U.S. PAT. OFF


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 28, 2017)

Congrats and good looking ride! I have also never seen that paint scheme! This roadster was offered for a few yrs and the 1938 model was blue/white. One of those head scratchers for sure! Attached is the 38 catalogue(blue), 39 (red/creme) and my iver.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes, it does look like original paint and yes, it has the correct Iver Johnson decal for the time frame so...........................I think you have something quite interesting there !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kstarkusa (Mar 28, 2017)

Beautiful bikes schwinndoggy and handyman and yea it is unique having those pin stripping instead of the usual paint scheme,  need to get some correct parts like pedals and such but other than that it rides beautifully especually with the two speed


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2017)

I wonder if these were some sort of regional promotional model? The bike sure looks original and I have never seen the boxed pins on an Iver either. @scrubbinrims has another Super Mobike that is an anaomaly as well--all chrome. It appears Iver may have did some non-standard stuff. Mine is the standard issue. V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 28, 2017)

Thats my old Iver!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 28, 2017)

Im stoked you got it Kurt!! To me this is better than that Cabe member snag from Ebay.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 28, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I wonder if these were some sort of regional promotional model? The bike sure looks original and I have never seen the boxed pins on an Iver either. @scrubbinrims has another Super Mobike that is an anaomaly as well--all chrome. It appears Iver may have did some non-standard stuff. Mine is the standard issue. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 442661



Sweet ride Shawn


----------



## Handyman (Mar 29, 2017)

Iver Johnson did make a few models with the exact type of box pinstriping as shown on your bike kstarkusa.  Both the "Superior Truss Roadster" (shown below) and the "Heavy Service or Delivery" models had that treatment. Therefore, it would not have been an issue for them to do a little customizing for a customers special request.  The more I learn about the Iver Johnson company the more I begin to understand that they would do just about anything a customer wanted for a price. This pic of a Superior Truss shows the box pinstriping, very much like yours kstarkusa, decently preserved if you look closely.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Sweet ride Shawn



I owe that one to you my friend! V/r Shawn


----------



## kstarkusa (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info handyman, seem like only the earlier Iver had some box pin stripping, that picture you posted is a very nice Iver as well


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 30, 2017)

"It's a clean machine"-The Beatles ("Penny Lane". 
A stunner to be sure, Don, and I've seen this up close. Wonder if Joe is regretting yet?



schwinndoggy said:


> Congrats and good looking ride! I have also never seen that paint scheme! This roadster was offered for a few yrs and the 1938 model was blue/white. One of those head scratchers for sure! Attached is the 38 catalogue(blue), 39 (red/creme) and my iver.
> 
> View attachment 442584
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 30, 2017)

No regerts!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> No regerts!



I remember the day you got that tat Joe
Words to live by...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 30, 2017)

Mikee is pickin up what im puttin down!!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 30, 2017)

I remember the day Joe got it as well! I was green with envy! Then sold to William, traded to Amanda and finally in MY possession 5 years later! No regerts for sure! Ha!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 30, 2017)

I like to think of them as old ex-girlfriends. They all had great qualities but sometimes they just have to go, and maybe one day Ill find a true keeper


----------



## tech549 (Mar 30, 2017)

kstarkusa said:


> Yes it is the original paint and yes the Iver Johnson logo on the bottom tube does say Reg U.S. PAT. OFF
> 
> View attachment 442583



nice ride there kurt!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 30, 2017)

Although it's been "collectorized" and with that comes more scrutiny, it does appear to be original paint.
In my book, its a top compliment to hear that one's bike is the only one like it ever seen.
Good call.
Chris


----------

